# The Adam and Eve Syndrome



## OPC'n

Sometimes we can become despondent over our sins. They are so great and overwhelming and the new nature that God gave to us grieves deeply unto despair. We become like Adam and Eve. When they sinned they hid from God and didn't want to communicate with Him any longer. They made up excuses for their sin and did not repent at that moment when God called out to them. We do the same many times. When we sin greatly we tend to "hid" from God thinking He might forget or "cool down" from His anger with time. Therefore, we don't turn to God immediately after our great sin. At times, we probably let at least a day go by without truly repenting. We do this either to punish ourselves or/and because we think that God loves us less at the moment of our committing a sin. Time, we think, is our friend...our buffer from God's anger. However, that is exactly the opposite of what God demands from us. We are to turn to Him immediately after our sin, humble ourselves before Him, repent, and accept His gracious forgiveness. This knowledge alone should keep us from the despair of our sins, but it doesn't always. However, even our falling into despair is worked out for our own good. I believe that God brings us to the point of falling off the cliff of despair in order that He may catch us. We must acknowledge that we are failures in and of ourselves. This acknowledgment drives us to the one who isn't a failure, Jesus Christ. He demands that we depend solely upon His good work in our lives. Giving up on ourselves and throwing ourselves upon the Lord Jesus is what He has ordained for us to do. This is our only hope and source of true joy, peace, and contentment. If we are looking unto ourselves for achievement, we will always be disappointed. However, we have victory over our sins in Christ's righteous work on our behalf and His payment for our sins. He bought us with the greatest price ever to be paid. We, therefore, do not belong to ourselves but to Him. And if we belong to Him, then we will not stay failures, but He who began a good work in us will finish it.


----------

